# Peila vs mini pelia



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Recently got pelia and is showing signs of new growth and is really looking healthy. Now this morning a friend of mine gave me mini pelia to try. Do Pelia and mini pelia have similar requirements? 

I have a 14x12x10" aquarium 
lighting: 2x11w PL Aquazonic clip on lights (with a crappy reflector) 8hours a day + maybe 10-30 mins of sunlight depending on the day. 
Temp: 26-28C via. DC fan. Recently it has been around 28-29C since it just rained here. (Room temp is at 35-37C cooler recently since it rained but more humid thus the higher aquarium temp.) 
Filter: a small HOB gives a really slight current since the tank is densely planted. 
Co2: Jumbo paintball tank 4lbs capacity with a simple needle valve. 1-3bps (hard to regulate having just a needle valve, which i suspect is of lower quality i might add) 

You guys think it will grow? Can the mini pelia withstand the temp? 
Im thinking the pelia is doing good so why shouldn't the mini....eh?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Despite my lack of experience with that species (my set ups won't support it), I'm going to go out on a limb and say it sounds like your conditions are good for it. I'm going based on what I've read in various posts in various forums on it, and that seems fine. One thing is for certain, and that is that you'll definitely find out soon enough and be able to offer some solid advice to others in the future. Keep track of timelines in case you notice browning off et cetera and take some data on the conditions.


----------



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok, i guess it's a relatively new to the hobby to get any solid information right now. i'll observe and post back in about a month or two. *finger's crossed*


----------

